# Ventilation



## sporeworld (Apr 29, 2011)

So, what are you folks using to provide better ventilation to glass terrariums...?

I am considering installing a small fan, but not sure if I should blow air OVER the top (sucking out the interior air), or directly INTO the enclosure, or direclty OVER the enclosure, pulling the air OUT.

Optionally, I suppose, I could run a tube attached to an aquarium pump to just put some air pressure in there.

Thoughts...?


----------



## psyconiko (Apr 29, 2011)

I use small fans that I take from computers trash spareparts,connected to a trimpot and a 9v battery so I can control the speed of the fan.It has to blow very lightly,but it is very funny to see mantids(specially the ones that can fly trying to resist to a windstorm!!

For plastic enclosures,I install it on the side(I cut through the plastic)so the air is extracted out.I tried over the top but it is not very good.I think the best would be "diagonaly"(does this word exist?  ).

But honestly I do not know if this is necessary.I use fans only with my Gongylus when it is getting too hot and moist,and I use them only 2 hours a day.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah, Nikko makes a couple of very good points. Even an 8cm computer fan powered down with a trimpot is going to make a lot of breeze in a small enclosure. Secondly, while you are pumping the moist air in, the fan will be blowing it out. I think that blowing it across the surface of the tank might be the least dramatic/traumatic.

Have you mentioned that you use basking stones as a source of heat? If so, you might want to see if the rising hot air from the stone doesn'y cause enough passive circulation for yr needs. I will be fun for you to set up a demonstration trial using cigarette smoke (though cigar smoke is fine too), or at a little more trouble and expense, a few cubes of dry ice. If you do this, please show us pix!


----------



## sporeworld (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah!!! Now we're getting all Mythbusters on the project! Righteous!

I think you're right about the fan across the top being just about right. I've seen these itty-bitty little fans at RadioShak that might be gentle enough to blow in, but I'll try both.

I have a fog machine here, so neeed for ciggies.

And no Basking Stones, although, I'd be willing to experiment with one. Especially if someone can recomend it.


----------



## psyconiko (Apr 29, 2011)

Excellent!

This little fans you are talking about are just perfect.

I have always want to try these fog machine...I a m sure it is useful somehow.

You may be interested in this(which I aim to copy  ):

http://www.phasmatodea.com/web/guest/165

http://www.phasmatodea.com/web/guest/164


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 29, 2011)

Good Idea Nikko


----------



## psyconiko (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks!We all want our babies to feel as good as possible!  

A fully automatized breeding cage would be very useful.I saw some members here having some really nice setups....


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Apr 29, 2011)

Well I just use Exo-Terra and ZooMed that have a lower vent that draws upward by convection due to heat rise, not super cheap but they are awesome.


----------



## sporeworld (Apr 29, 2011)

Nikkko said:


> Excellent!
> 
> This little fans you are talking about are just perfect.
> 
> ...


Crazy-good! That is awesome!


----------



## Rick (Apr 30, 2011)

A screened lid.


----------



## nebrakacinese (May 2, 2011)

I was thinking of using a fogger for my ghost enclosure has anyone used this with good results?Putting a screen over the water of course.


----------



## psyconiko (May 3, 2011)

PhilinYuma said:


> Yeah, Nikko makes a couple of very good points. Even an 8cm computer fan powered down with a trimpot is going to make a lot of breeze in a small enclosure. Secondly, while you are pumping the moist air in, the fan will be blowing it out. I think that blowing it across the surface of the tank might be the least dramatic/traumatic.
> 
> Have you mentioned that you use basking stones as a source of heat? If so, you might want to see if the rising hot air from the stone doesn'y cause enough passive circulation for yr needs. I will be fun for you to set up a demonstration trial using cigarette smoke (though cigar smoke is fine too), or at a little more trouble and expense, a few cubes of dry ice. If you do this, please show us pix!


I will do this this weekend,I will post a video!I will use waterpipe smoke... :lol:


----------

